# Photography without a light tent



## mattgatten (Feb 11, 2008)

Just curious.  Are there any folks here who actually shoot their pens without a light tent?  Post a few images and show me what you got.  

I prefer natural light for a lot of my shooting, however, some things benefit from a light tent or, at the least, a seamless background.  

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Ligget (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a light tent, but I prefer to photograph outdoors to capture the shine from a nice CA finish, very hard to get the same result in a light tent![8D]


----------



## aurrida (Feb 12, 2008)

i dont have a light tent or lamps to go with it unfortunately so i have to rely on daylight, problem is its not very controllable or easily repeatable. i do believe however you can get good shots even with a compact and daylight coming through a window acting as a big lamp essentially.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't have a light tent or any fancy lighting. 
I just use florescent daylight shop lights.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Feb 12, 2008)

How can you photograph outside Mark, it always rains in Scotland[}]
But you are right, choose a cloudy but bright day and they can look just as impressive.



> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> I have a light tent, but I prefer to photograph outdoors to capture the shine from a nice CA finish, very hard to get the same result in a light tent![8D]


----------



## Ligget (Feb 13, 2008)

Andy I photograph my pens under my glass roofed gazebo which covers my 7 seater hot-tub in my back garden, so rain is not a problem.[^]


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 13, 2008)

I bet that the 7 seater hot-tub has lights in it!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 13, 2008)

Heck with the lights, how many wild Scottish lasses are in the hot tub?!?!?!?!?!?! [}]


----------



## rherrell (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> Andy I photograph my pens under my glass roofed gazebo which covers my 7 seater hot-tub in my back garden, so rain is not a problem.[^]



SHOW OFF!(Read"JEALOUS!")


----------



## Ligget (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL! Even my dog comes in with us![8D]

Mike it has disco lights under the water level!


----------



## R2 (Feb 13, 2008)

Was having a good look at all the above photos and was trying to decide whether you were all skiting or just cheapskates. Then my generous nature took hold and I've come to the conclusion that you are all just bloody good photographers!![:X]


----------



## aurrida (Feb 14, 2008)

i'd love a light tent, i would be able to replicate the the shot above anytime of the day regardless of what the weather is doing outside. problem is it will have to join a long list of other wants, namely a drill press that drills straight.


----------



## Celt40 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Great photos of your pens. give me a few tips. 
I have been using a light tent up to now. As you said now that the rain has stopped for a day or two i tried outside pictures. I can't get my picture quality as good as shown here.
 I am using a tripod, macro and setting the timer, nothing has came out very good. Now i am thinking that i need to try different settings with the white balance???????
Someone throw a drowing man a rope please.*[)]


----------



## aurrida (Feb 15, 2008)

i would advice to use daylight coming in from a window, essentially no different to using a lamp. soft bright light, not direct sunlight. 

if the sun is to harsh move it further away from the window or put white gauze between the sun and your pen.

reflect the light back with a white card to fill in the shadows. try reflective silver or gold to see if you prefer.

the problem with taking shots outside is it becomes a lot more uncontrollable, you could use gauze as before between the sun and pen to soften the light and a refelctor. 

you can also use a tent


----------



## Ligget (Feb 15, 2008)

The way I done the Churchill above was not difficult, no trying to work out depth of field, white balance, shutter speed etc, thats too bollocks difficult for me![V]

All I done was put my pen ontop of the coloured card outside in the shade, if there is no shade suitable then put your body inbetween the pen and the sun, this gives you a little shadow to work with.

Camera onto manual setting, then micro, no tripod, click = lovely picture![^]


----------



## Celt40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks i will have a go, guess i was looking to deep at how your photos look good. I think i need new glasses that might help with the focusing part. With the quality of the photos it looks as if there was a lot of setting up. As some of us know too much sun light in Scotland is somthing we do not complain about.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Celt40_
> 
> Thanks i will have a go, guess i was looking to deep at how your photos look good. I think i need new glasses that might help with the focusing part. With the quality of the photos it looks as if there was a lot of setting up. As some of us know too much sun light in Scotland is somthing we do not complain about.



Dermot for good pictures a cloudy day is preferred, so Scotland is near perfect![8D]


----------

